# My computer keeps freezing. What could be causing it?



## Ken08950 (Oct 22, 2011)

I have a computer and it just seems to be freezing all the time. Not automatically, but it freezes sometimes as soon as within seconds of startup, but other times it lasts a good few hours before freezing. I have noticed that when running some programs it freezes alot faster, I haven't got many programs on this computer as it is quite new, but the programs that cause it to freeze are uTorrent and Windows Live Messenger 2009. It is a gaming PC, and it has never froze while in a game I have noticed, I can play games for hours and hours flawlessly. I have performed several registry checks and cleared all errors out, and I want to know what could be causing these freezing problems, as it's getting very annoying. I hope I have given enough information but if you want any more information on my computer or my problem, just ask. 

Thankyou.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Please give complete computer specs including make and model of power supply

what are your system temps (you can use sensorsview pro 30-day trial) to find this info

I would try to run OCCT (free download) which is a stress testing program / watch your temps and voltages as you make a 20 minute run with this application


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

what are you running for spyware / anti virus programs ? its somewhat odd you get freezes with utorrent and messenger but not while gaming; "generally" speaking if its a hardware issue the problem will tend to show up when using the most demanding apps; like gaming


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you might also want to try the bootable version of memtest to test your memory sticks 

ALWAYS test memory sticks with only one stick of memory inserted into the motherboard at a time during testing 

run the test one stick / one hour to check for errors

memtest iso

How to Use Memtest86


----------



## Ken08950 (Oct 22, 2011)

To check my system specs I opened command prompt and ran 'dxdiag' to get this info:

Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
System Model: M68MT-S2P
BIOS: Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 645 Processor (4 CPUs), ~3.1GHz
Memory: 8192MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 8190MB RAM
Page File: 1606MB used, 14772MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
DxDiag Version: 6.01.7601.17514 32bit Unicode

I also checked the website that I bought the computer from and the power supply should be the Alpine 500W. My antivirus/spyware is Avast, although before I used this, I used AVG Free. I still had the freezing problem while using AVG.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

run OCCT and lets see what light that shines on the problem


----------



## Ken08950 (Oct 22, 2011)

I ran OCCT and no errors came up.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Are you using the Onboard Graphics or a dedicated GPU (Brand & Model)?
What are the Specs of the RAM? 
Did you run MemTest?


----------



## Ken08950 (Oct 22, 2011)

I ran memtest and it came up with no errors. My RAM is 8gb (4gb x 2). I have an ATI Radeon HD 6450.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Try removing two of the RAM sticks and see how it goes.


----------



## Ken08950 (Oct 22, 2011)

I only have two RAM sticks, so I removed one (Leaving it with 4gb) and the problem was still there. It froze after about half an hour.


----------



## Jjwee (May 4, 2012)

Hey I'm not %100 percent but I have the exact same video card and my computer is doing the exact same thing. I believe that it could be your graphics card. I've tried updating mine but the fact that it freezes even before it starts loading the operating system proves it to be a hardware issue. Because your system boots the bios from the motherboard and the motherboard pushes the data through your graphics card to your moniter without ever touching the hard drive until it starts looking for your operating system which most computers are set by default to load it from a Hard drive. I'm going to swap mine out and I'll post up if it works.


----------

